# Help with 09 Yard



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

First of all, this will be my first year of really going all out in decorating my yard. I have a big yard with lots of room for halloween stuff, but i really dont want to make it look cluttered and overdone. I plan on using a cemetary in/around that little white old looking gazebo thing to the left of my house, and maybe a jeepers creepers like firgure hanging above the door of one of the two barns/shops shown. If I could just receive a few suggestions and tips for a great yard. By the way, I was really hoping in incorporating a FCG or other really popular prop somewhere. I live in South Carolina, here are some pictures of the available space:

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/015.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/016.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/017.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/018.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/019.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/020.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/021.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/022.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/023.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/024.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/025.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/026.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/027.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/028.jpg

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/thelukeinator/029.jpg

lol sorry there are so many. I just wanted to give as much detail as possible


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

I tryed to fix the links to pics you posted so that everyone would be able to view the pics in the thread rather than having to click links but it says the pictures have been moved or deleted. I personally don't think there is a such thing as being overdone when it comes to decorating for Halloween. I don't know how to stop. lol. i spend more and more each year.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

OK. First you've got such an amazing yard/home to haunt! I can see so many possibilities. Here are a few ideas that spring to mind...

- for your FCG you can easily turn the open air shed into a mausoleum. Create removable panels to wall in the sides and front with an opening to hang your ghost. Most of us have to build from scratch - you've got a great frame there ready for finishing.

- the big hay bales scream for corn stalks and a scarecrow - jeepers creepers or pumpkinrot style

- it looks like in the shed there is an awesome looking old iron fence - use that! Again, most of us have to build stuff like that where you have it laying around. 

- board up the windows on your house and add spiderwebs to the porch

- a stirring with on the porch would be great too

All the best with your haunt. Looking forward to seeing how it all comes together


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Your yard is huge. It may be to big. I would use corn to outline the entrance to your haunt. As the kids walk into the corn it should open up into the haunt. If you dont have some guidence on where people should go or look some of your decorations could get lost in the size of the yard. Definately a scarecrow (maybe a bunch) keepers of the barn. The south has a long deep history. maybe research some ghost tales of the south or your area and incorperate that as the main theme (i.e. civil war or candy man). Maybe make a new tale up. paint the tale on a large piece of wood before your entrance so that they are spooked from the get go and know what the haunt is about. Definately a cemetary. use the fcg in the cemetary or in the distance so it will be more frightful. With a yard that big lighting will be a key factor. test it out see what trees and shadows help with haunt. Finally just have fun and withthat big yard I really dont think you could go overboard


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

epic yard! im not sure what i could say to help you out... well i could if you answer me this... Have you ever considered making that big shed/barn a scarecrow themed haunted house? also if you use actors use the hay to your advantage!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, that's some yard you have there! I would definitely put the FCG in the open air shed. And maybe a family of scarecrows on the porch.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! That's quite a yard! I'm sure most of us would love to get our hands on a space like that! Endless possibilities!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

A lighted path winding it's way up to your house could be an interesting walk up past props, cemetary stones, live actors, etc.

Lighting is also important, front and back.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Jealous...I'm totally jealous!! Wow, you have an awesome space to work in. I agree with what others have said, you will need to focus peoples attention to certain things or their eyes will wander around looking for a focus and get lost. 
I'm sure you can come up with a fun theme for the yard. scarecrows, crows, general country scary. For city people, the amount of space and what lurks in the dark is probably the scariest. Those of us from a more country situation are less scared by the dark and the night sounds, but we are a superstitous group. 
Ok, rambling now. Share some of your ideas and what you have available for decor and I'm sure we can help you out some more.


----------



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am in the middle of purchasing some more decor and materials to use. We have lots of wood, building materials etc. because we are building a big new house and beleive it or not with a waaaaaay bigger yard( a couple acres larger). i really like the boarded up windows idea. i think im going to sketch out the projected image in my mind of what i want it to look like, then maybe post it on here, to see what people think.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the "Petey" dog on the side of the road!


----------



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

and that is actually what we call him.


----------



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

Im going to purchase finishing supplies tomorrow.we usually have led purple icicle lights on the front of the house, should be leave them off? would it intergere with the scary atmosphere.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow that would make a great haunted barn!


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

You have a great canvas to work with. I agree with the mausoleum/FCG scene with the open shed. That area would be a great place for a cemetery, fog chiller, etc. Looks like you have an old fence too. A "kicking legs" prop might look good coming out of the bales of hay. I'd have live actors with all the space and out buildings. Perhaps a haunted hayride with many pumpkins, corn stalks, etc. The front of the house is great too. Good place for a giant spider web or a FCG. The two small windows on the second floor of the house would be a good place for "moving eyes." Good luck!


----------

